
Whistleblower talks banned at Australian cyber security conference by govt - angry_octet
https://www.csoonline.com/article/3444596/speaker-disinvites-at-cybercon-spark-controversy.html
======
angry_octet
[https://twitter.com/Thomas_Drake1/status/1181301190983704576](https://twitter.com/Thomas_Drake1/status/1181301190983704576)

[https://twitter.com/SueletteD/status/1181314052376559616](https://twitter.com/SueletteD/status/1181314052376559616)

